# Whats your favorite way to fish for bass?



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Whats your favorite way to fish for bass.
I absolutley love chuckin' senkos, they cast a mile and they are really productive. But crankbaits and fishing slop would be a close second and third.


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

Carolina Rig!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

1. medium depth crankin
2. spinnerbaits

its all about the power!!!! lol


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

i mostly fish rivers for smallies.

1. suspending jerkbaits (like lc pointer 100)
2. shallow running cranks (0-4 ft like matzuo el cheapo or DT4 in bass)
3. rattle trap type lures (lipless sinkers, this includes rapala countdowns)
4. kastmasters 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 or little cleos 2/5 oz in perch.
5. mid running cranks
6. subsurface running cranks (subwarts,etc)


I fish 1 80% of the time. I may have a new category after today since my saltwater pointer 128 in zebra sardine just arrived. it should be a slow sinker intstead of a suspender since its for saltwater and weighs a gram or 2 more than their freshwater version. Also just in a saltwater lipless pointer 95 in aurora mackeral. Can you tell I'm anxoius to start fishing these?!?! Oh yeah and a couple yamomoto lipless and yamo cranks. Gotta love having money in the paypall account! and some megabait jerkbaits, floaters, and cranks.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I like Senkos, but I love to fish topwater. Just watching the bass explode on it is awesome!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

those were my favorite lures. this is how I mostly fish them (right now). float down the middle and cast randomly in any and all directions.


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

1. Wacky rigged Dingers (lately)... cast em, let em sink, pull em in a few feet and sink again... repeat as necessary... hehehe

2. Yum buzzfrogs anywhere, top, scum, bottom, off the banks...

3. Jerking anything about 2 feet under the surface. (I think the fish have hit harder on the jerk baits than anything else so far this year. They get excited about the frogs, but they seem to come a long way to nail something that may be escaping, or injured just under the surface.)


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

1. rattle traps
2. lizards, fish, crawfish, worms carolina riged
3. worms wacky style 
4. top water
5. buzz
6. suspending crankbaits (around 5-10 feet)

or to even it up. ANYTHING that i think bass will take.

i fish from shore 99.9% of the time so i dont know if this will help. 

good luck. and catch the big ones


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Whats with the rattle traps I hate them, I have lots but never catch fish on them.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Weightless worms on slop, and topwater. I love it when you can see a wake in slop, and then there's an explosion. It happened twice yesterday, and I landed one.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

liquidsoap,

i used to HATE rattletraps too. they always got snagged. I had been using only the smallest 1/8 oz ones (rapalas and bill lewis originals). Then I started trying the 1/4 oz and 1/2 (and today I fished a 5/8 yamamoto shaman vibe) and I got less snags. I think I'm just reeling a little faster and bumping them more. Try them in rivers when the water is up.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

1. finesse worm fishing.(90% of my fish come that way)
2.power fishing husky jerks
3.medium diving cranks
4.burning 1/4oz. rattletraps(in the fall)
5.top water


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I like fishing brush the best with jigs, or some kind of soft blastic bait.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Live crawdads


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

River Walker said:


> Live crawdads


HA, so you admit it!  
And you only had one smallie?


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

I"d have to say shallow water up in the junk with senkos and spider grubs


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

1 Yum Dingers or other senkos
2 Spinnerbaits
3 Buzzfrogs or other top waters
4 im gettin into finesse jigs(thanx a lot mike)


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Tricky/Whacky worm....


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Senkos, because those baits changed my year in the bass department! I love them!!


----------

